# Hi All



## Tam (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi.

I am unique, eccentric and unusual. 

I was born and live in Canada but on the American border, my grandmother was English, My hubby is a Scot, my oldest child is a french/english bilingual. 

I've written short stories about children with special needs, so they can understand what they have, and so can those who are not of literary understanding, or masters of linguistics. I did this out of need. Now for myself, I am trying my hand at a full-length sci-fi type novel. I have 11 pages and the plot thought out...lol. I'm a real newbie at writing, but I'm good, if I can get past my own grammar.

I have excellent computer skills, although I'm a 2 finger typist and look at my keyboard. My spelling is excellent, and it's rare that I reach for spell check or a dictionary, although sometimes my typing is faster than the keyboard can keep up...lol. I'm also dyslexic and rarily will you know it.

My cousin taught me to read about the age of 3, good thing as my mom can barely read. I'm an avid and sometimes a voracious, reader. I was tested twice, first at age 12... and again about 10 yrs ago. Both times I read 240 words per minute, reading every word and comprehending what I read. 

I only have a college background, and that's to counsel children and youth, which I have never done. I'm a JK Rowlings... BEFORE she became famous...lol... poor as a pauper. 

I have lots of inspiration in my children, grandchildren, friends, clients, neighbours, pets and wildlife. They're all quite a bunch of characters...lol. 

~ Shrugs ~ that's me... nice to meet you all!


----------



## rumpole40k (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi. Let me be the first to welcome you to the forums.


----------



## rainhands (Mar 22, 2008)

> I am unique, eccentric and unusual.



Oh, you too? :wink:


----------



## chimchimski (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello Tam..welcome to the forums.

I'm sure you'll fit right in!!


----------



## Nickie (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi there, Tam, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Chessrogue (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello neighbor, I live in Wisconsin!! Welcome to the forums!!


----------



## Sam (Mar 22, 2008)

Hello, Tam, and welcome to the forum.

Sam.


----------



## Shinn (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Tam and welcome


----------



## Tam (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcomes!


----------



## flashgordon (Mar 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Tam, hope I'm not too late to saying hello.


----------

